# meteor shower & celeste!



## fairyring (May 26, 2020)

hellooo my island is having a meteor shower rn and celeste is here also. looking to swap town access for a couple things i really need.

entry fee is an item from my wishlist!








						Nookazon.com | Trade, Buy & Sell Animal Crossing: New Horizons (ACNH) Items
					

Trade, Buy & Sell Animal Crossing: New Horizons (ACNH) Items on Nookazon, a peer to peer marketplace for Animal Crossing: New Horizons (ACNH) players.




					nookazon.com
				




thank u friends


----------



## mandsara (May 26, 2020)

Can I go making some wishes? I have the pink Sale drink machine tkyvm


----------



## Littlered (May 26, 2020)

hi! i can bring white cute diy table!


----------



## -Beano- (May 26, 2020)

ima check if i have Purple Hyacinths if i do i’ll come!


----------



## fairyring (May 26, 2020)

mandsara said:


> Can I go making some wishes? I have the pink Sale drink machine tkyvm





Littlered said:


> hi! i can bring white cute diy table!



yes you can both come thank you! i'll pm u dodo codes



-Beano- said:


> ima check if i have Purple Hyacinths if i do i’ll come!



yay okay let me know if you do!


----------



## kyasarin (May 26, 2020)

hi i can bring the white cute pink tea table!


----------



## -Beano- (May 26, 2020)

fairyring said:


> yes you can both come thank you! i'll pm u dodo codes
> 
> 
> 
> yay okay let me know if you do!


oki uwu


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (May 26, 2020)

Hi! Could I come as well?  I have a constellation poster you can have!


----------



## fairyring (May 26, 2020)

kyasarin said:


> hi i can bring the white cute pink tea table!





SmrtLilCookie said:


> Hi! Could I come as well?  I have a constellation poster you can have!



yes you can both come as well! i'll PM dodo codes now.


----------



## Aronthaer (May 26, 2020)

Can I come? I can give you a pink drink machine!

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020

Shoot I see you already have it, I can make you a Hyacinth lamp?


----------



## k1234_acnh (May 26, 2020)

Hi! I would love to come! I can bring the pink macrame tapestry!


----------



## fairyring (May 26, 2020)

Aronthaer said:


> Can I come? I can give you a pink drink machine!
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020
> 
> Shoot I see you already have it, I can make you a Hyacinth lamp?



yes i'd love a hyacinth lamp! or just the flowers if that's easier for you since i don't have any purple ones to make the diy i have rofl. i'll drop you a dodo code!



k1234_acnh said:


> Hi! I would love to come! I can bring the pink macrame tapestry!



yes that would be awesome thank you! pming you now!


----------



## Irescien (May 26, 2020)

Hi! I would love to come, I have a pink tool cart I can bring you :>


----------



## fairyring (May 26, 2020)

Spaarki said:


> Hi! I would love to come, I have a pink tool cart I can bring you :>


that would be great thank you! i'll send you the code.


----------



## Rifry (May 26, 2020)

I would love to come by! I have some purple hyacinths I can bring!!


----------



## fairyring (May 26, 2020)

Rifry said:


> I would love to come by! I have some purple hyacinths I can bring!!



omg that would be amazing yes! i'll pm you the code!


----------



## atriosocool (May 26, 2020)

Would love to come visit! I have the pastel party garland


----------



## fairyring (May 27, 2020)

atriosocool said:


> Would love to come visit! I have the pastel party garland


awesome yay i really want that one! dropping you a dodo code!

	Post automatically merged: May 27, 2020

ah shoot, we got a communication error and i had to get a new dodo code! if anyone got kicked and needs to come back lmk, sending PMs to the ones i know didn't make it in!


----------



## sparklenfade1184 (May 27, 2020)

I would like to come if there is room I can bring the purple hyacinth lamp


----------



## fairyring (May 27, 2020)

sparklenfade1184 said:


> I would like to come if there is room I can bring the purple hyacinth lamp


sure thank you! we've had a bunch of interference so i'll drop you my code once the group i have now has gotten to wish for a bit if that's ok :3


----------



## sparklenfade1184 (May 27, 2020)

fairyring said:


> sure thank you! we've had a bunch of interference so i'll drop you my code once the group i have now has gotten to wish for a bit if that's ok :3


Sure thing


----------



## -Beano- (May 27, 2020)

i going to get purple hyacinth in min or more!


----------



## alisa111 (May 27, 2020)

hello my friend and i would like to come we have purple hyathinth lamp and pink analog
we also have pink claw tub and white cute chair


----------



## fairyring (May 27, 2020)

alisa111 said:


> hello my friend and i would like to come we have purple hyathinth lamp and pink analog
> we also have pink claw tub and white cute chair



whee sure! i'd love the cute chair and the claw tub if you have those available! i'll PM you a dodo code.


----------



## -Beano- (May 27, 2020)

fairyring said:


> whee sure! i'd love the cute chair and the claw tub if you have those available! i'll PM you a dodo code.


still open? got purple hy


----------



## fairyring (May 27, 2020)

not taking


-Beano- said:


> still open? got purple hy


yes i'll drop you a dodo code! 

i think this will be the last one friends as i need to go shower after :3


----------



## EmilyAnne (May 27, 2020)

Hey can I come? I’ve got the misty wallpaper and I think I can make a mushroom wreath!


----------



## nyanicat (May 27, 2020)

I have pink sewing machine!


----------

